# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Forum Keralam Exclusive - Prithviraj Talks about 'Celluloid'

## Rohith

*PrithviRaj talks about the movie Celluloid

About his character

His ambitions

Ups and Downs in his career

About his new movie as producer with Mammootty and Amal Neerad*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEbJhljMWwc&list=UUwEKXHCLrSApCmjhZROonDg&  index=1]Prithviraj Talks about the movie 'Celluloid'- www.forumkeralam.com - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## PunchHaaji

Veendum thanks..  :Hmmm:

----------


## S.K

thanks maashe..

----------


## solomon joseph

thanks rohith and lakkooji  :Thumbup1:

----------


## guru

short and punch....

----------


## AnWaR

veendum repped...

prithvi.... :Clap: 

fk  :Clap:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks maashe..





> thanks rohith and lakkooji





> veendum repped...
> 
> prithvi....
> 
> fk


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Vamban

danq danq danq lakkoorji

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## ZooZoo

Thanks.. Good one

----------


## AnWaR



----------


## JOCHAYAN

thanx lakku :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Lakkooran

> danq danq danq lakkoorji





> 





> Thanks.. Good one





> thanx lakku


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## MeoW

prithvi  :Clap:

----------


## Lakkooran

> prithvi


 :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :colors:  :colors:  :colors:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

thanks und ta...  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks und ta...


 :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *PrithviRaj talks about the movie Celluloid
> 
> About his character
> 
> His ambitions
> 
> Ups and Downs in his career
> 
> About his new movie as producer with Mammootty and Amal Neerad*
> ...


Congrats Prithvi :Very Happy:

----------


## UoB

> Congrats Prithvi


oh pinne, onnukoodi vilichal phone ilae balance angu theernu pogumayirikum :Beee:

----------


## Lakkooran

> oh pinne, onnukoodi vilichal phone ilae balance angu theernu pogumayirikum


Ivide ittalum pulli kaanum :Thumbup:

----------


## AnWaR

lakkooranu veendum thanks and reps.... :Yahoo:

----------


## Lakkooran

> lakkooranu veendum thanks and reps....


Veendum Nandi :drunken:

----------


## MeoW

1000 views aakarai   :Clap:

----------


## solomon joseph

:FK ROCKZ:  and lakkooji rocks  :Punk:

----------


## MeoW

> and lakkooji rocks


Prithvi Rockz...

----------


## MeoW

> Veendum Nandi


എന്തൊരു എളിമ  :Friends:

----------


## Robinhood

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## praviatfk

kidu kidu...

----------


## guru

Padam vivadhathode kurwchu koode pplr aayennu thonunnu

----------


## Lakkooran

> Padam vivadhathode kurwchu koode pplr aayennu thonunnu


Kamal manapporam athu interviewil paranjathakan anu vazhi

----------


## Grand Master

Thanks Rohith !!!!

----------


## Rohith

1000 views  :Clap:  pritwi  :Clap:  celluloid

----------

